# Orange taste?? Here in NYS??



## channel12001 (Aug 17, 2012)

I lost a hive over the winter, so I just buttoned it up and left it in the yard. It's been cool here in upstate NY until recently so I finally got around to taking the honey. I usually wait for warm"ish" weather so that the garage warms up a bit, making my job a little easier. I filtered and bottled some today. It is a bit lighter in color but I have harvested lighter honey than this. It is also a bit thinner than I am used to but not by much. The thing that surprised me is that when I tasted it, the first thing that came to mind was oranges! It tastes just like an orange! Definitely not the "honey" taste I am used to. Any thoughts on this? 

There was some sugar syrup in some of the boxes and I did my best to not harvest this, I even came across some capped syrup. I wouldn't think I would have this orange taste even if some syrup was accidentally harvested. For sure, there are no orange trees in my neck of the woods, we still have snow banks!! I guess the taste is not a bad thing, just odd for what I am used to....


----------



## AndrewoftheEast (Mar 29, 2015)

Amazing... I don't think honey made from orange blossoms tastes "just like an orange" at all! I was reading a long interesting thread in HONEY here in beesource, and many folks were talking about honey that tasted "like cinnamon" though the honey was coming from nectars made by different plants in different parts of the country at different times... If I could taste more subtlety then I bet I would eat much much more, so prolly just as well.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Is it Maple honey?


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

Fanta, lol.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I don't think honey made from orange blossoms tastes "just like an orange"

I would say orange blossom honey tastes very floral to me and not at all fruity...


----------

